

PostgreSQL/FreeBSD performance and scalability on a 40-core machine [pdf] - tachion
https://kib.kiev.ua/kib/pgsql_perf.pdf

======
pstuart
A couple thoughts after skimming the article:

* Peak performance came at the number of threads == number of cores (vs hardware threads, being double that).

* How does the same hardware profile when running Linux?

~~~
emaste
The DragonFly benchmark results included in the reference at the end of this
document include DragonFly, FreeBSD 10.0, Centos and Debian. In short, the
other operating systems they benchmarked don't display the substantial
scalability problem observed on FreeBSD in their test.

[http://lists.dragonflybsd.org/pipermail/users/attachments/20...](http://lists.dragonflybsd.org/pipermail/users/attachments/20140310/4250b961/attachment-0002.pdf)

Note that there are some concerns with the benchmark technique used here (both
the test that's the subject of this post, and the DragonFly testing). Running
the pgbench test tool on the same host that's running the database under test
can severely impact the results in ways that don't reflect what you'd see in a
real deployment. See this post from Attilio Rao for more detail:
[http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-
performance/2014-...](http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-
performance/2014-May/004787.html)

The test here was done to push PostgreSQL on FreeBSD to the limit, in order to
understand and then eventually fix the bottlenecks; it's not directly useful
as an indication of the performance one should expect from a real deployment.

------
settrans
Here are the patches referenced in the article:

[https://kib.kiev.ua/kib/pig1.patch.txt](https://kib.kiev.ua/kib/pig1.patch.txt)

[https://kib.kiev.ua/kib/patch-2](https://kib.kiev.ua/kib/patch-2)

------
s0x
[http://docs.google.com/viewer?url=https%3A%2F%2Fkib.kiev.ua%...](http://docs.google.com/viewer?url=https%3A%2F%2Fkib.kiev.ua%2Fkib%2Fpgsql_perf.pdf)

------
mappu
When did we stop getting [scribd] suffixes for PDF links?

~~~
dang
About a week ago.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7928852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7928852)

~~~
gkoz
It seems your public domain suffix list needs updating (kiev.ua is a public
domain). Someone's posted a link to a relevant Mozilla project recently:
[https://publicsuffix.org/](https://publicsuffix.org/)

------
Oculus
I feel like this is obligatory: [http://xkcd.com/619/](http://xkcd.com/619/)

~~~
lelf
Do you absolutely need full-screen flash video on your 40-core DB server?

~~~
feld
You do absolutely need a 40-core server for full-screen flash video.

~~~
tachion
What's flash?

